# Bent extension ladder



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

I took a fully extended 32' ladder over the head once, and now I take ladders down before I move them. Anyone who tells me not to is not worth working for, that simple. Balancing ANYTHING 28' over your head puts you in a whole world of danger, say nothing about anyone within 28'.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

This may work for you. It worked once or twice for us before. Stand the ladder up in approximately the same way that it was when it fell. Push it over in the opposite direction. We have seen a few of them "bounce" back into straightness after doing this. I think it depends a lot on the severity and how consistent the bend is.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Willy is said:


> The answer to your question is to reverse the ladder and put the same (or slightly less) force on it that caused it to deflect in the first place. It's easy to do, the question is..... do you feel lucky?
> 
> The major take away from this is that you were well on the way to ladder failure if the ladder deflected and won't return. This probably means that either the load was exceeded or your practices went beyond safe.
> 
> ...


He didn't say how he bent it.

Why would you automatically assume he was doing something unsafe???


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Young_Buck said:


> I took a fully extended 32' ladder over the head once, and now I take ladders down before I move them. Anyone who tells me not to is not worth working for, that simple. Balancing ANYTHING 28' over your head puts you in a whole world of danger, say nothing about anyone within 28'.


So you would bring a ladder down to move it 10'?


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

DecksEtc said:


> He didn't say how he bent it.
> 
> Why would you automatically assume he was doing something unsafe???


Yup, you are correct. I *am* assuming. Morning wood _did_ write; " I won't use it extended with ladder brackets anymore."

I own a few ladders; 32, 28 ans a few 24's, ladder jacks, planks and I assumed that it was a weight issue, but you'll notice that I didn't venture _why_ it bent, but rather to pay attention to *what was going on* that caused it to bend. 

What sort of use can you envision that would cause a ladder to permanently deform while in duty? 

The goal was to prevent a future problem. In my hometown we just had a guy die doing commercial work off of a 40er. 

best,
Willy


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry to say to all those that doubt my safety practices. I bent the ladder taking it down extended while it was covered in snow and ice. Couldn't operate it and it got away from me and bent when I dropped it. It was a gentle drop though. I won't use it with ladder brackets because it is now bent and brackets usually involve more weight than one guy standing on it. Here are some pics. Bottom section is still straight.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry. iPhone pics


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Morning Wood said:


> Sorry to say to all those that doubt my safety practices. I bent the ladder taking it down extended while it was covered in snow and ice. Couldn't operate it and it got away from me and bent when I dropped it. It was a gentle drop though. I won't use it with ladder brackets because it is now bent and brackets usually involve more weight than one guy standing on it. Here are some pics. Bottom section is still straight.


Try my earlier suggestion about re dropping it the opposite way. I have seen it work a couple of times. Although we usually tried it immediately, so I don't know if that makes a difference or not.


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

Morningwood, thanks for the post, my thanks for posting the thread and I'm sorry I misunderstood how the ladder bent. I thought it bent while in service, not from a light touchdown.

I didn't mean to impugn your safety practices. I look at such posts as an opportunity to reflect on my own. I seldom work with ladders and ladder jacks, more often it is scaffold but on occasion it is scaffolding w/ a ladder jack at the end. It really isn't that hard to exceed a ladders rated capability.

A 32 footer is a beast enough to take down in normal circumstances. I wouldn't want to try while one was in the extended position.

My apologies.

Willy


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Willy is said:


> Morningwood, thanks for the post, my thanks for posting the thread and I'm sorry I misunderstood how the ladder bent. I thought it bent while in service, not from a light touchdown.
> 
> I didn't mean to impugn your safety practices. I look at such posts as an opportunity to reflect on my own. I seldom work with ladders and ladder jacks, more often it is scaffold but on occasion it is scaffolding w/ a ladder jack at the end. It really isn't that hard to exceed a ladders rated capability.
> 
> ...


No worries man. It's the internet And afterall, I am asking about bending a bent ladder back straight:whistling


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Warren said:


> Try my earlier suggestion about re dropping it the opposite way. I have seen it work a couple of times. Although we usually tried it immediately, so I don't know if that makes a difference or not.


That was actually my first thought to be honest. But I think I'll have a hard time duplicating the drop. Snow and ice on the ladder adding weight... I'll probably look into getting a new top section after I really f up the ladder bending it back. Sad thing is, this ladder *was* my father's ladder. He now has a nice new 32' Louisville Ladder. I bought a used bent Werner for $270.​


----------



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

I just bent one back, again, that the company refuses to replace. Here's the problem the rungs are kinda pressed into the side rails and that keeps the ladder straight. You go to bending them back and forth the rungs get loose in the fitting and the thing never stays straight. So since we weld aluminum all day anyway we straightened it out welded the rungs solid again in the side rails. Seems solid enough. But I spent a couple hours doing this and we still have a p.o.s. ladder and for another $100 we could have gotten a new 1A ladder.

As far as straightening it. 24 foot ladder. Find a 10 foot garage door in a brick house or shop. Lay it on the forks of a forklift and push gently bending it back.

I want to be among those condemning this abuse and subsequent repairs to ladders but until we can afford to replace them every time somebody screws up it aint gonna happen


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

My dad has a ladder that belonged to his dad, its a 16ft aluminum and its been run over by a pickup twice. Its in bad shape but its still used. It scares me so I bought a 24ft fiberglass then my dad ran it over with his tractor.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i dont use alum ladders. no bending with fiberglass.


----------



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

chris klee said:


> i dont use alum ladders. no bending with fiberglass.


 
No thats true. Once they are cracked they leave no question what is to be done.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

ccappaul said:


> No thats true. Once they are cracked they leave no question what is to be done.


No doubt...increase the life insurance on the wifey and send her washing windows....:shifty:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Can't you just epoxy and glass the ladder to fix it...


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

am i the only one that throws stuff away? once its cracked or a rung is broke loose it goes to the scrap yard. no question, no trying to fix it. my life is worth more to me than a ladder costs (my wife may disagree at times, life insurance policy is fat).


----------



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

chris klee said:


> am i the only one that throws stuff away? once its cracked or a rung is broke loose it goes to the scrap yard. no question, no trying to fix it. my life is worth more to me than a ladder costs (my wife may disagree at times, life insurance policy is fat).


 
Chris I am with you. But the company I am with along with the area i am in say otherwise. Frugal has more than one degree I will attest. However if the company that has been in business over 40 years wants to pay me 2 hours or even is able to pay me 40 hours during the slow times that we have had but does not want to buy A $ 200.00 ladder who am I to question their reasoning. They wont make me climb it if I am uncomfortable or feel unsafe, Nor will I tell anyone to do it in my place. If it really becomes a safety issue I'll take a sawzall to it, if I am able after the fall:no:


----------



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

Morning Wood said:


> Can't you just epoxy and glass the ladder to fix it...


 
I am afraid you are serious. Frightening as you are likely not going too see the extent of the damage. A fractured fiberglass ladder will have unseen cracks that would split when a load is applied.

Now why don't I feel the same way about aluminum ? :blink: I have been at the top of a 40 foot fiberglass ladder, they seem to flex alot more than aluminum ladders, I've seen both fiberglass and aluminum that have fallen out of trucks, hit by trucks, fallen over. The aluminum ladders have been by far the most likely to survive.

Just an opinion though


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

ccappaul said:


> I am afraid you are serious. Frightening as you are likely not going too see the extent of the damage. A fractured fiberglass ladder will have unseen cracks that would split when a load is applied.
> 
> Now why don't I feel the same way about aluminum ? :blink: I have been at the top of a 40 foot fiberglass ladder, they seem to flex alot more than aluminum ladders, I've seen both fiberglass and aluminum that have fallen out of trucks, hit by trucks, fallen over. The aluminum ladders have been by far the most likely to survive.
> 
> Just an opinion though


I feel better on a aluminum, the fiberglass like to bounce. Only thing is electrical work should be done on fiberglass.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Michaeljp86 said:


> I feel better on a aluminum, the fiberglass like to bounce. Only thing is electrical work should be done on fiberglass.


i am the opposite. i feel like the fiberglass ones are stiffer. could be the better grades too.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

ccappaul said:


> I am afraid you are serious. Frightening as you are likely not going too see the extent of the damage. A fractured fiberglass ladder will have unseen cracks that would split when a load is applied.
> 
> Now why don't I feel the same way about aluminum ? :blink: I have been at the top of a 40 foot fiberglass ladder, they seem to flex alot more than aluminum ladders, I've seen both fiberglass and aluminum that have fallen out of trucks, hit by trucks, fallen over. The aluminum ladders have been by far the most likely to survive.
> 
> Just an opinion though


Sorry again. Not serious, it's just that the CT iphone app doesn't seem to have the smiley faces. fiberglass breaks and it is done. I know when aluminum is fatigued and what it looks like.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

chris klee said:


> i am the opposite. i feel like the fiberglass ones are stiffer. could be the better grades too.


Mine was a werner, the green one.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Aluminum ladders aren't wobbly. Unless you're using those fake ladders with yellow, red, green, and now, even some blue tips. Those are safe enough up to 6-8 feet. After that, all bets are off,IMHO.
Nothing in my usable inventory but Black Tips, rated fro 300#. All the others of lessor value are bough, traded to be used as hook ladders.
My 2-3 fiberglass ones are only used when I have to lay one in the wires.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

werner black tips for me too:thumbsup:


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

My fiberglass 24 is stiffer than my friend's aluminum 24. I believe they are both 250lb ladders, but the aluminum one may be a 225 lb - idk. My glass one is heavier, more stable, doesn't flex as much, and the hooks don't jam like they seem to do on all aluminum ladders I have ever used.

His 32' 300 lb (black tip) is about as solid as my glass one until you extend it all the way, and it's heavier.

I throw things away too. I'm not trusting my life to a crusty bent up old ladder. Another thing - if my dad runs over my ladder with so much as a bicycle, he better be ready to buy me another one!


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

sounds to me like you got a 16' ladder that's bent and another that works just fine. what's the problem? :thumbup:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Use the straight part to make one of cole's famous mitersaw stands.:thumbsup:


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

aptpupil said:


> sounds to me like you got a 16' ladder that's bent and another that works just fine. what's the problem? :thumbup:


We took a bottom section of a 40 foot al, that the painter had, and sawzalled it down fer him. The piece that had the feet got a pair of ladder mits, and got two extremely handy sized ladders


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i was thinking today that the bottom section of an extension ladder would be handy for going between floors before the stairs are built. and much lighter


----------

